# ULEB Cup vs. Euroleague



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

What is the difference between these leagues? I understand that the best teams from many countries compete in the Euroleague and it's probably better. How do they pick the teams to be in the ULEB Cup?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

How do they pick teams is really the question, because theres no really clear system in Europe after ULEB was founded separateluy from FIBA in 2000. Anyway to put it simply Euroleague has 24 best teams from all Europe and then comes ULEB Cup with another 24 teams (a bit weaker). Champion of ULEB Cup gets 1 year ticket for Euroleague for next season.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> What is the difference between these leagues? I understand that the best teams from many countries compete in the Euroleague and it's probably better. How do they pick the teams to be in the ULEB Cup?



Usually a team that wins their national championship represents their country for the Euroleague, along with another one or two teams (depending on much the country weighs in terms of basketball), selected upon a ranking system. ULEB Cup is for those teams just a bit not as good,i.e. not national champions, unless from a small country e.g. Bulgaria, or those who finished 3rd or 4th in the ranking system of a good championship e.g. Spain, Russia. 
Actually that's a good question because as Zalgirinis explained it, rules for competing in the ULEB Cup are quite unclear and basically change each year.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

thanks guys! I wish I could watch it over here.


----------

